# Fluval Filter



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,
somebody is thinking of getting be a canister filter for chirstmas. but they wanna know what one.

do you think the fluval 205 would be useless for a 65 gallon? I already have two ac110s
should I tell them to go for the 305?

I do need more filtration so any help would be appreciated!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

my experience with fluval filters the only one worth buying is the fx5. all the other filters have alot of bypass "water that doesnt get filtered". i would go with a rena canister xp3 or xp4 before i ever buy a 405 or lower again.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hmmmm... ill ask a better question lol.

whats the cheapest canister filter I can pick up around ottawa (canada lol) thats fesible for my set up

im looking to spend around 120 but maybe more.

let me know if thats not possible


----------



## He Hate Me (Sep 23, 2011)

I have 2 ac110's and a fluval 305 on my 75 gal tank and it works great, but fluval is the only type of canister filter I have had so there could be much better filters.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

He Hate Me said:


> I have 2 ac110's and a fluval 305 on my 75 gal tank and it works great, but fluval is the only type of canister filter I have had so there could be much better filters.


yeah, Im not looking for the BEST filter, just something that works and is cheap


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

im in the montreal area and ive seen fluval 305s for sale all over the place. im using a fluval 305 and an aquaclear 300 on a 77 gal tank and its working fine.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

ICM can you elabore on what you mean by lots of water that doesn't get filtered ?

never heard of that ?

I also have fluval on my tanks 305 on the 55 2 rbp and a 405 on the planted 55 sanchezi without problem


----------

